# Need Feedback my microwatches



## Lazuardi212 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi,

I'm Jeff Founder Esquire

We are startup watches, our goal was to create something timeless but also contemporary, paying homage to a time of pioneers and amazing engineering, something elegant and subtle

After working hard past two years, now we're launching design survey for our watches startup

This 7-Question survey should take just a few minutes of your time

To say thanks, we'll send free beta tester our watches to best answer of 20 participant plus other 15 participant we'll send $100 gift cards

We only need 80 participant, we would like to hear your overall opinions regarding the design, colours etc

Here's the link

http://bit.ly/esquiredesign

Would also love your help promoting the survey 

Thanks,

Jeff

This has been allowed with roy (administrator)


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Jeff

Couple of questions first....

1. Have you made a cash donation to the forum ?

2. Are the gift vouchers valid anywhere else other than a discount from any potential purchase of one of your creations ?

Have a nice day. :biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> Couple of questions first....
> 
> ...


 He has Roy's permission :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> He has Roy's permission :thumbsup:


 I read that bit, my questions still stand. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I started filling in the survey, but by the time i got to question 6 and i was meant to keep scrolling back and forward to see what design i had chosen i gave up. Sorry

and you may want to check the spelling of fifeth (sic). It doesn't inspire confidence. is it made is Swisserland?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've filled in the survey, and I look forward to receiving my free watch at your earliest convenience :yahoo:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I've filled in the survey, and I look forward to receiving my free watch at your earliest convenience :yahoo:


 It's coming from Devon. :laugh:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Lazuardi212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Jeff Founder Esquire
> 
> ...


 Jeff, have you read your own questionnaire?The wording barely makes sense and it's very repetitive to say the least.

One or two designs look OK but nothing original I'm afraid. It would be nice to hear what sort of materials and movements you're looking at and also the price point.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I approved this but never read the questionnaire, I do not endorse the product nor expect people to hold back on any views that they have.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I appreciate that the pictures shown are not the final product, but I sincerely hope that the date wheels on 1c and 1d are sorted out so that they align properly.


----------



## Lazuardi212 (Jun 2, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> Couple of questions first....
> 
> ...


 Hi karrusel

1. We've agreement with roy

2. Of course it valid, the gift voucher is use for buying our product



scottswatches said:


> I started filling in the survey, but by the time i got to question 6 and i was meant to keep scrolling back and forward to see what design i had chosen i gave up. Sorry
> 
> and you may want to check the spelling of fifeth (sic). It doesn't inspire confidence. is it made is Swisserland?


 so sorry fot that we will make it easy for not required for fullfill number 6, hope you can complete the survey, Yes it is



Davey P said:


> I've filled in the survey, and I look forward to receiving my free watch at your earliest convenience :yahoo:


 Thanks davey we will


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Lazuardi212 said:


> Hi karrusel
> 
> 1. We've agreement with roy
> 
> 2. Of course it valid, the gift voucher is use for buying our product


 Have a word with TockTick, he's your man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazuardi212 (Jun 2, 2017)

DJH584 said:


> I appreciate that the pictures shown are not the final product, but I sincerely hope that the date wheels on 1c and 1d are sorted out so that they align properly.


 yes it's not final design, thanks for your feedback we are really appreciate it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The original message I received stated :

"To say thanks, we'll send five free beta tester our watches to admin this forum and each participant we'll send a $ credit plus enter each participant to win one of ten $100 gift cards"

Which is not exactly what the op has posted, please confirm this Jeff, five free watches to Admin of the forum, if I read this correctly then they will be issued to members for testing.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Filled it out with my Yahoo address. PM me when you want to sent a test watch.


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have completed the survey but did not see anything even remotely new or original in the design options, oh well....


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Off I go to try and remember my old tiscali email I had for spam


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorted :clap:


----------



## Lazuardi212 (Jun 2, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> Filled it out with my Yahoo address. PM me when you want to sent a test watch.


 thanks we will



Fitz666 said:


> I have completed the survey but did not see anything even remotely new or original in the design options, oh well....


 yes i know is still not final design



Robti said:


> Off I go to try and remember my old tiscali email I had for spam


 it's up to you for fill the email make sure you can check it when we announce it



Roy said:


> The original message I received stated :
> 
> "To say thanks, we'll send five free beta tester our watches to admin this forum and each participant we'll send a $ credit plus enter each participant to win one of ten $100 gift cards"
> 
> Which is not exactly what the op has posted, please confirm this Jeff, five free watches to Admin of the forum, if I read this correctly then they will be issued to members for testing.


 hi jeff we get others free sample from our manufacture so we will send it to member who give the best feedback to us that why it diffrent


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Let me get this correct, you 'promise' a free sample to whoever you deem has given the best feedback without having a watch (in hand) to give a 'true' analysis.

You've chucked together a few pictures with a badly compiled narrative expecting the valuable resource within this forum to contribute.

You really are taking the pi##.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Let me get this correct, you 'promise' a free sample to whoever you deem has given the best feedback without having a watch (in hand) to give a 'true' analysis.
> 
> You've chucked together a few pictures with a badly compiled narrative expecting the valuable resource within this forum to contribute.
> 
> You really are taking the pi##.


 :Snore:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lazuardi212 said:


> hi jeff we get others free sample from our manufacture so we will send it to member who give the best feedback to us that why it diffrent


 So anyone now with a bit of creativity could give you the best feedback possible, because they want a free watch. That is not a very good way to get an honest opinion, or market your product. I could easily be dishonest and say that I think your watches are the most wonderful timepieces I've ever seen, and fill in the survey appropriately, but I wouldn't, because based on my own personal taste I do not like them. Sorry.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> So anyone now with a bit of creativity could give you the best feedback possible, because they want a free watch.


 Who would do a thing like that...........? 

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't get past the design pictures as I couldn't choose one I actually liked so didn't bother going any further. There were elements I did like - blued hands for example, but the overall individual designs would not have me parting with any cash. I'm guessing you're aiming at over £200 for them given your £100 voucher offer. Against the designs there I just don't see it. There's just so many out there that are nicer in that bracket. Feel free to give my free watch to someone else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Littlelegs said:


> Sorry, I didn't get past the design pictures as I couldn't choose one I actually liked so didn't bother going any further.


 I'm not sure they were design pictures of actual watches that will go into production. I got the impression they were simply carrying out a survey to work out what styles were the most popular (I might be wrong, obviously). I was honest with my comments, and where it was obvious the designs were simply a rip off of Rolex etc, I said that. The one I liked the most looked very similar to an existing Bulova Precisionist, but with large date numbers. There was certainly nothing ground breaking or original in any of the designs, unlike some of the Kickstarter projects out there. No point making a clone of someone else's design, any Muppet can do that.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I thought they were borrowed images of others' watches, logos and identifying marks Photoshopped out, for the purpose of finding some popular design elements. We're aficionados, no harm in asking our opinion.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My goodness me ... I am baffled and bemused by all this. Perhaps prospective small-scale watch producers should really organize their surveys and promotion via the general media rather than trying to hook up with an independent watch forum that keeps these sort of matters under ethical supervision.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Quite happy to complete the survey as they did contact Roy firest and that must be worth some brownie points :biggrin:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Always said:


> My goodness me ... I am baffled and bemused by all this. Perhaps prospective small-scale watch producers should really organize their surveys and promotion via the general media rather than trying to hook up with an independent watch forum that keeps these sort of matters under ethical supervision.


In my own not so humble view, people jumping into enthusiast forums and immediately asking for help, interest, survey participation, whatever, without so much as an introduction and some chit chat are like demanding cake and ice cream before wishing the host a happy birthday. To me it seems shallow. "I'm starting a watch brand, you've never heard of me because I don't participate in watch forums, and I'd like you to give me some of your expertise and perspective to help me start a new watch company. Here's where you start..."


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Chromejob said:


> In my own not so humble view, people jumping into enthusiast forums and immediately asking for help, interest, survey participation, whatever, without so much as an introduction and some chit chat are like demanding cake and ice cream before wishing the host a happy birthday. To me it seems shallow. "I'm starting a watch brand, you've never heard of me because I don't participate in watch forums, and I'd like you to give me some of your expertise and perspective to help me start a new watch company. Here's where you start..."


 It seems that he did contact Roy and get agreement to do this and Roy and the mods can delete posts if they feel they are not in the spirit of the forum so not sure why some members are getting upset/intolerant :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my free watch................... :watch:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m sorry, but none of the designs shown aroused my interest so I didn`t bother with the survey.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

richy176 said:


> It seems that he did contact Roy and get agreement to do this and Roy and the mods can delete posts if they feel they are not in the spirit of the forum so not sure why some members are getting upset/intolerant :biggrin:


Reread my post. I wasn't referring to asking the admin/mod's approval, but actual interaction with the forum as a member of a community rather than a peddler dropping in for one thing and one thing only. But I understand your view.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Chromejob said:


> Reread my post. I wasn't referring to asking the admin/mod's approval, but actual interaction with the forum as a member of a community rather than a peddler dropping in for one thing and one thing only. But I understand your view.


 I believe that the `kickstarter' section was started just so that these people could come along with their posts. I would guess that anyone who tries to post in the watch discussion section (as they used to do) will just have their post moved.

This also allows members to ignore this section of the forum and Roy has also made it clear that members are free to be as critical of the watches as they want.

This was the thread that Roy started in February on this idea.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/109368-kickstarters/&do=embed&comment=1143493&embedComment=1143493&embedDo=findComment#comment-1143493


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m sorry, but none of the designs shown aroused my interest so I didn`t bother with the survey.


 Wot ee said!

And why not take the minutes needed to price in alternative currencies - £ and Euros


----------



## Lazuardi212 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi guys, here the things all of that watches is not our final design it's still raw design we know most of that watches is already have but we're doing this survey just want to know how people taste



Karrusel said:


> Let me get this correct, you 'promise' a free sample to whoever you deem has given the best feedback without having a watch (in hand) to give a 'true' analysis.
> 
> You've chucked together a few pictures with a badly compiled narrative expecting the valuable resource within this forum to contribute.
> 
> You really are taking the pi##.


 hi karr this not our final design it will be the last survey after this we already collection a few honest respondent from their answer all of that respondent it will be our criticism for our development watches why people so easily jump into conclusion


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

richy176 said:


> I believe that the `kickstarter' section was started just so that these people could come along with their posts. I would guess that anyone who tries to post in the watch discussion section (as they used to do) will just have their post moved.
> 
> This also allows members to ignore this section of the forum and Roy has also made it clear that members are free to be as critical of the watches as they want.
> 
> ...


 Yes, yes, I read Roy's post. I'm not talking about someone joining and then posting their kickstarter announcement in Watch Discussion. I'm talking about someone who is considering starting a kickstarter project joining a forum and actually discussing watches with the members. Y'know, like a real forum community member! E.g. "Hi, I'm considering starting a kickstarter project for dress watches, would like share likes and dislikes of contemporary dress watches with you all. Here are some from my collection, and what I like about them … please share your fave dress watches and why you love them. I'm interested in your experiences and perspective." See? No hard sell on the project, just _healthy discussion_. I think these kickstarter fools miss the whole idea that forums are _communities_, and the way to engage with a community is to become part of it.

This should not be such a hard concept to grasp.



Lazuardi212 said:


> Hi guys, here the things all of that watches is not our final design it's still raw design we know most of that watches is already have but we're doing this survey just want to know how people taste
> 
> hi karr this not our final design it will be the last survey after this we already collection a few honest respondent from their answer all of that respondent it will be our criticism for our development watches why people so easily jump into conclusion


 Are you using Google Translate, or…? What country are you posting from?


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> Are you using Google Translate, or…? What country are you posting from?


 Indonesia going by the flag next to their username.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Goridar said:


> Indonesia going by the flag next to their username.


 Wonder how long it will take to post my free watch from Indosnesia........ 

:laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Wonder how long it will take to post my free watch from Indosnesia........
> 
> :laugh:


 Careful Davey, hypoxia can be very dangerous






:tongue:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Careful Davey, hypoxia can be very dangerous
> View attachment 11466
> :tongue:


 Still waiting............... :watch:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

You'll still be asking when you're old @Davey P :wheelchair:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> You'll still be asking when you're old @Davey P :wheelchair:


 Suspect when his username has changed to PeatP he still won't have received it. :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

relaxer7 said:


> You'll still be asking when you're old @Davey P :wheelchair:


 Er, I'm already pretty old mate 

But I'm quietly confident on this one, I can sense it won't be long before my well deserved prize arrives................. :laugh:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Er, I'm already pretty old mate
> 
> But I'm quietly confident on this one, I can sense it won't be long before my well deserved prize arrives................. :laugh:


 I was going to say 'older' but you know me - I'm not cheeky enough to do that mate :tongue:


----------

